# Do I need to take off my shirt for chest x-ray for Dubai residence visa



## alibaba123 (Oct 15, 2012)

can anyone who undergo a medical exam for dubai residence visa share your experience of medical exam for dubai visa. Do I need to take off my shirt for chest x-ray?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

yes


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I apologize in advance, in case i offend anyone's sensibilities ... But fracking seriously!!! This has got to be one of the most ludicrous questions to come up on the forum that I have seen till date...


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

there is also a full cavity search with rubber gloves.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Better start doing some push ups!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

saraswat said:


> I apologize in advance, in case i offend anyone's sensibilities ... But fracking seriously!!! This has got to be one of the most ludicrous questions to come up on the forum that I have seen till date...


You beat me to it ... was gonna open up a can ... but nevermind ... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

I didn't have to take shirt off, nor did I have to remove a necklace I wear which is made of bone.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Maybe the chap is a bit shy, or has a 3rd nipple or summat


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

alibaba123 said:


> can anyone who undergo a medical exam for dubai residence visa share your experience of medical exam for dubai visa. Do I need to take off my shirt for chest x-ray?


yes. But you will be given a gown to wear. Dont worry they wont need to see your bare chest if this is what your concern is.


----------



## TeamUSA61 (May 29, 2012)

You can keep your shirt on but you have to drop Trou, turn your head and cough


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Maybe the OP is a female? Or the OP has scarring or sone other reason - I'm not sure ridicule is neccessary. Nothing nice to say don't say anything! 

I had to take off my shirt and underwear (metal wire) but was given a gown!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

^^^ Oh my ..... this is going somewhere !! 

... so they stripped to the point of taking off the undies . :evil: :fear:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

lxinuk said:


> Maybe the OP is a female? Or the OP has scarring or sone other reason - I'm not sure ridicule is neccessary. Nothing nice to say don't say anything!
> 
> I had to take off my shirt and underwear (metal wire) but was given a gown!


I'm sorry but this is a genuine question....why do you have a metal wire in your underwear?!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> why do you have a metal wire in your underwear?!


Making assumption here... Metal wire to support bra ?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ccr said:


> Making assumption here... Metal wire to support bra ?


Ahh that kind of wire! Yup, gotta remove the bra then.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

There is no stupid questions. And sounding off like that make people who do not know look stupid. It is indeed a degrading comment and more pity knowing people thumbed up your comment.

People have the right of not knowing things mind you

X-rays machines are powerful. One of the things X-rays might not get through is lead.

Pretty obvious right ? lead's density and high atomic number shields you from specific types of radiation, it is well suited to scattering x-rays and gamma-rays.

This is pretty obvious and it may be ridiculous knowing some people might not know about something that obvious. It is even more stupid that people be asked to take off their clothes. X-rays will go through it unless you have lead there....or any kid of metal that would scatter the radiation.

Oh and I apologize if I hurt someone feelings!!!



saraswat said:


> I apologize in advance, in case i offend anyone's sensibilities ... But fracking seriously!!! This has got to be one of the most ludicrous questions to come up on the forum that I have seen till date...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Oh and I apologize if I hurt someone feelings!!!


I can FEEL your sincerity all the way from here... 

And now... :couch2: and op2:


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> There is no stupid questions. And sounding off like that make people who do not know look stupid. It is indeed a degrading comment and more pity knowing people thumbed up your comment.
> 
> People have the right of not knowing things mind you
> 
> ...


If someone wants to work here or stay here he/she needs to get a visa. In order to get said visa, they (no matter who they are, where they are from, and what their religious/cultural/scientific beliefs are) need to get a medical test done. This medical test involves an X-ray of your chest. Now having established that this is not some sort of choice of the applicant in question but rather a compulsory exercise that he/she must go through, what exactly is the point of asking whether they will need to take their shirt off? If said applicant is required to take their shirt off but would rather not, would he/she not go through the procedure, thereby voiding the possibility of getting a visa? 

I understand that there are cultural/gender-specific concerns, but seeing as how in the U.A.E, any kind of medical test/procedure involving a search or touching or seeing of body parts is conducted by individuals of the same specific gender as that of the person going through the procedure. The point of having any concerns is mute. When a person goes to a medical professional for any kind of checkup are they not required to change out of their clothes and are given other alternatives, and are the tests here not conducted by members of the same gender, unless the person has no problems with dealing with an opposite gender medical professional? 

Why this is a ludicrous question is because getting the x-ray is inevitable, what you will need to do will be explained to you at the point of service. Also if the person asking the question has concerns regarding their privacy etc while getting this done in the U.A.E, well then they certainly have not even done an iota of research regarding how things work here, and how privacy of individuals/code of general conduct here are matters taken most seriously and the rules regarding these are extremely strictly enforced! (read taxi-cab fling scandal / cases in courts regarding slanderous comments against individuals)... 

Maybe (and i am just guessing here) the people who liked my original comment understood where I am coming from a.k.a this whole post and saw my point of view, just a thought...

P.S: What exactly does lead scattering x-rays, the atomic matter of lead and gamma rays have to do with taking your shirt off while undergoing an x-ray?, also if you or anyone for that matter are worried about radiation from medical x-rays, stop using your mobile phones especially smart-phones and tablets as they emit radiation too.. use them enough and a person might end up like the hunchback of notredam


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you Congressman Ryan.

Vice President Biden aka Canuck_Sens, what are your party's thoughts on the OP's concerns regarding taking off his/her shirt during a mandatory Xray screening by authorities thereby exposing his/her moobs/boobs?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

saraswat said:


> I understand that there are cultural/gender-specific concerns, but seeing as how in the U.A.E, any kind of medical test/procedure involving a search or touching or *seeing of body parts* is conducted by individuals of the same specific gender as that of the person going through the procedure.


An Arab lady did mine and wanted my shirt off. I'd put it down to my ripped body...but I don't have one


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

If your physique resembles that of Matthew McConaughey, then, by all means, please make sure you take your shirt off..... (and take a picture an then post it at the sandpit - thank you).


----------



## RHYSy (Jun 7, 2012)

I go mine this morning, and had to take off my shirt. The man before me kept his under-shirt on.

I was not offended by being asked to remove my shirt, but I can understand that would not be the case for everyone. Wearing an undershirt, or gown, would alleviate this.


----------



## uncle sam (Oct 18, 2012)

It depends .. If u got nice body , then yes .. If not u can keep ur shirt on .. Looool


----------



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

haha - funniest thread I've seen in my year and half on this site.
They gave me a gown and I changed in a changing room.


----------

